# Incessant Barker



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello all ) Whenever someone enters our house, or we see someone on the street, Lucy will start barkingbarkingbarking incessantly. Is there any reason behind this? Does she just like to bark? Any solution? I'd appreciate it.

Thanks

Jessica


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the same problem with kodie... i've tried everything. A can filled with marbles, a spray bottle, saying "no"... nothing seems to work for me....


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Funny you should ask.I have been having the same problem with Rudy.He has even started barking at people when he's in my arms.I take him with me shopping in the Puchi Bag and he's now barking in the bag as well.I have tried everything and the more I try to huss him up the more he barks







.NO ONE likes a yepping dog.Not even a cute one.







Maybe someone has the answer to this BIG problem.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My puppy is a barker too, although not too often. She just does it right before she's about to pee if she's inside. It's taken us a couple of months to figure that one out. We're not too bright! I am amazed at how loud and deep her bark is given her size. She definitely has a bark worse than her bite!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

My girls are barkers too









What sometimes works is the watter bottle. when I spray it on their face...
I read some where that the maltese were breed to alert their owner of intrutors long time ago.

I know Daezie and Maya do alert me, even when is my hubby walking around the house and they don't know is him... :lol:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep, your baby sounds like a normal maltese!!







Mine do the same thing. Kallie stands at the front glass door and barks at anyone who walks by the house. I truly think that she is barking to keep them away because she is afraid of them.

If she barks at another dog, I figure she's saying: "Hey, I'm tough so keep away from me"..... But if the dog comes over near her, she will slink around and appear to be very scared.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep you have a gard dog on your hands, Chester our yorkie is the same way and no matter what we do he will not stop until the person is inside the home. If they stand out side the door , it is like he is say... your not welcome , this is not your home , go away.

I have tried the water bottle did not work, can, treats he could not care less.
But this week someone mentioned on this site to use bitter apple. So the other day he started barking again I told him quiet , still barking. I got out the bitter apple and spayed it on his lips... oh boy... Chester has not let out a unessiary bark yet.

It has been three days so far. He still barks to alert us but not as load and when I say quiet and he keeps barking I show him the bottle he stops. 

I think Chester liked the spray water so that is why it did not work.

but that bitter apples sure is hard to get off your hands... yuk


"My puppy is a barker too, although not too often. She just does it right before she's about to pee if she's inside. It's taken us a couple of months to figure that one out. We're not too bright! I am amazed at how loud and deep her bark is given her size. She definitely has a bark worse than her bite!!"

Chesley has a very deep bark too.. it's kind of scary as she is so small
the first time she bark my husband said " WOW was that chelsey"
it is a lot deeper then chesters bark.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's a barker too. He's my little watch dog. The thing that I don't understand is that when we go on walks, he randomly barks at people. Some people walk by and Peanut watches them, but stays quiet, but when other people walk by he turns into a barking machine. Maybe he is sensing something about certain people?

The thing that helps Peanut calm down the most when people come over to our house is to shake hands or hug the visitors. Peanut relaxes and becomes very friendly with them after he see's that I consider them 'safe' people.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks all of you for the replies and reassurances =]

I'll try the water bottle and then maybe the bitter apple thing, and let you all know how it goes =] I guess if all else fails I'll always be safe at night!! Haha

Thanks again


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny is a barker too, She barks when I come home untill I pick her up, or if my mom or boyfriend come too. She barks at passersby, she also barks at her reflection, That is hilarious!

I don't mind it too much, she picked up the habit mostly from my shihtzu poo, he barks at any new noise or if anyone walks by the house when he is in the window. Now she barks when he barks, even when she can't see what they are barking at.

Its so cute


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You can count me in! Both mine are annoying. Someone could be miles away and they'd be barking at them! Cloud use to be SOOOOOO cute when he was younger because we was just sooo curious and not scared. When he was an itty bitty baby, I'd take him to petsmart and he's walk up to all dogs and sniff their face and kiss them. It was so sweet! Now they bark at everything. ARGGGHHHH







.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny barks when someone comes up to the house and when he has to go outside to go potty, i dont really mind its kina helpful really. The barking when people come up to the house isnt so bad becuase we are kinda set back from the road so if someone is coming up to the house i want to know about it!! lol and barking whee he needs to go out is better than his old way of peeing by the door then barking at the pee to point it out to me lol


----------

